# Scariest/Unusual moments during the 2012-2013 hunting season lets hear them...



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

I was reading the "Scariest Moments" thread from a while back. It is always a great read. So I figured that there had to have been some more things that have happend in the last year or so. Lets hear your scariest or most unusual moments from hunting or in the outdoors from last year. 

I will chime in with one or two once I get more time on the computer, but wanted to get this started.


----------



## TTKII (Feb 13, 2013)

Pulled up to camp last weekend and the carpet leading into the camp house had folded in half in the wind...standing on the 3rd step walking up the steps I reached down and casually flipped it over...a 4ft king snake had taken shelter in there. Needless to say I jumped back off the steps and checked my drawers. Really surprised I didn't break a bone!!!


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Well the first day of second split duck hunting we were headed back up river with my brother myself and my black lab Bocephus. Well I was letting Bo ride up front on the boat (my mistake) it is also a surface drive. A wounded Gadwall flops out of the brush while we were in motion. I look to see Bo jump off the front of the boat and immediately heard a thud from his body hitting underneath the boat. I assumed the worst. My brother killed and lifted up the engine right away. It felt like an eternity and I started taking off my waders to jump in to search for him. However Bo popped up ten feet behind the boat and went straight towards the Gadwall. Caught it and brought it back like nothing happened. I was as scared as could be for my little buddy. Not a scratch on him. We thanked God for his safety and went home.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Picking up dekes and had an alligator come at me. I was back pedaling and he ended up on top of me. Tore my waders all to hell and filled them up with water past my knees. I'd rather not talk about it lol.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Hunting ducks down on the Pierce Ranch. Huge thunderstorm rolled in about 0830. Standing in water with lightening crashing around you makes for a pretty scary hunt. Killed some ducks though.


----------



## saltwatercowby (May 21, 2013)

I climbed up in my tree stand first morning of bow season before daylight. Had a snake curled up in my seat. I had a pucker moment. Dropped my backpack and climed down the tree then cleaned out my huggies!!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

deep belly rumble after I had my waders cinched up....


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

To much Bud Light the night before?? lol



kweber said:


> deep belly rumble after I had my waders cinched up....


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

kweber said:


> deep belly rumble after I had my waders cinched up....


Seem like that happens every morning at around 4am during duck season lol


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Seem like that happens every morning at around 4am during duck season lol


If it happens at 0400, it usually can be taken care of. Different story at 0830 in the marsh. Further complications are no bw, no proper concealment from others, or no solid ground to stand on.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Wife and I were copulating in the elevated blind & a hornet flew in the window, stung me on the thigh & flew off. I'm glad there was only one of them.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Dog got shot in the decoys....

At least 10 pellets to the head and neck, 3 in the eye. He's still carrying them around with him. He was layed up for about a month, but hunted the rest of the season after that. Every now and then he will walk into the corner of a chair or something and let out a yelp, but it's because it startles him (not pain).

Last pic was from this past weekend.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man every time I see the pictures of your dog after being shot it just tears at my heart.

I sure am glad he's okay.

TH


----------



## Ducker Rich (Apr 19, 2010)

Duck hunting years back on the south shoreline of East Matty in the afternoon and a bad cold front rolled in. We saw the clouds coming and started picking up but we were too late. That smooth shoreline turned into 3' waves. We were in a 16' john boat. Had a buddy down the shore with a V hull so we thought we would follow him across to break the waves for us. Started out fine until his wires fried and he lost power in the middle of the bay. Temperature dropped 30 degrees in a few minutes, dark, raining, lightening and the wind was howling. We left his boat on the shore and got in mine. I ran the shoreline until I could cross to the intracoastal canal. We got stuck a few times and pushed. I was never so scared in my life. I think I kissed the dock when we made it in that night and I have never waited to leave when a storm is coming again.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

A few buddies and I were at my deer lease in far west Texas. Our cabin is located approximately 6 miles from a paved road. The only road in the area leads to our cabin and ends at our cabin. There is no traffic passing through our ranch, ever. Two of us had already hit the sack. I was actually lying in bed talking to my buddy who was still awake standing on the front porch when he mentioned that he saw a truck coming up the hill towards our cabin. It was approximately 11pm at the time. I told him that he was probably seeing lights from the highway in the distance (6 miles away). He assured me that someone was coming up the hill on our ranch road. I climbed out of my bunk and sure enough saw lights coming towards our cabin. We were not aware of anyone coming to the ranch that weekend so I began to get a little nervous. Weâ€™ve had our cabin broken into quite a few times and actually have game cam pics of illegals crossing through our place. I grabbed my AR, threw my buddy a pistol and told him to follow me. We ducked behind some bushes and waited. The truck slowly made its way through our front gate and towards our cabin. I watched as the driver door opened and someone stepped out. At that point, that someone was in the cross hairs of an AR 15 and a 1911. We then heard that someone announce themselves. â€œTexas State Game Warden, is anyone hereâ€? I quickly said â€œyes sir and I have a gun, but I will set it down right hereâ€. The warden was quite startled and shined his flashlight in my direction. He then realized that we did have guns and the situation could have been really bad. I apologized for startling him and explained that we have never had any visitors in the past. He understood, checked our coolers and went on his way. Talk about a pucker factorâ€¦


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

seeing state_vet in his underwear at 4am in the morning -


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Reloder28 said:


> Wife and I were copulating in the elevated blind & a hornet flew in the window, stung me on the thigh & flew off. I'm glad there was only one of them.


One wife or one bee???


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

I was awaken at 6am from the sound of a pistol shot and while I getting mind cleared enough to see what was going on there was another shot. I got my pants on grabbed the judge and out door there was noise at my sons camper and found he had good sized rattler. He was going to walk the dog when he got to landing of the steps he heard a tail sing and had hit the snakes head as he jumped to clear the sound. He went to the other and his wife handed him a nine the he got a rake to get the carpet off and then took care of buzz worm then checked his drawers to make sure all was right. He later told me that was the first time a buzz worm had ever shook him up. With all the snakes he has had over the years and even had rattler and worse it got to him just a little to close Beau


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

wtc3 said:


> Picking up dekes and had an alligator come at me. I was back pedaling and he ended up on top of me. Tore my waders all to hell and filled them up with water past my knees. I'd rather not talk about it lol.


Was the water in the waders yellow?
I may have filled my waders with "mud"!


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

now i have a headache...


mywifeshusband said:


> I was awaken at 6am from the sound of a pistol shot and while I getting mind cleared enough to see what was going on there was another shot. I got my pants on grabbed the judge and out door there was noise at my sons camper and found he had good sized rattler. He was going to walk the dog when he got to landing of the steps he heard a tail sing and had hit the snakes head as he jumped to clear the sound. He went to the other and his wife handed him a nine the he got a rake to get the carpet off and then took care of buzz worm then checked his drawers to make sure all was right. He later told me that was the first time a buzz worm had ever shook him up. With all the snakes he has had over the years and even had rattler and worse it got to him just a little to close Beau


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> seeing state_vet in his underwear at 4am in the morning -


Getting up at 4am to "take care of business" and have very sleepy roger try to slip at $5 in my underwear.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

I was Shooting clays when I was younger dropped my gun and tried to catch it but grabbed near the trigger. Barrel was a few inches from my face and it went off. Got a whole new respect for guns at a young age.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Got hit by this guy on my way to the bow blind. Luckily I had my snake boots on....


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

During bow season I was moving some cut limbs around my bow blind when I reached down to grab what I thought was a limb....but it was a timber rattler. Scared the bejeezus out of me!! 

Got into my box blind one morning when it was cool out to find I had about 100 wasps right above my head. Slowly made my way back out to get the wasp spray. Saw plenty deer that morning.


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

Several years ago in Bracketville. Walking to the blind at 5 AM. 
I hear a pack of coyotes howling far away. No big deal, not afraid of coyotes.
Well, I misjudged the distance and how fast they run.
In less than 2 minutes they are running through the bushes within a few feet of the road I am walking through. They were so close I could hear them growling and snapping at each other.
I never load the rifle until I am in the blind and they ran up so quickly I did not have time.
They just kept running and did not bother with me.

Ruff


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> Getting up at 4am to "take care of business" and have very sleepy roger try to slip at $5 in my underwear.


Laying in the bunk at 4am and hearing these two saying "I'm the doe, No You're the buck"! ... LOL


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Roger, we need to talk about what it is going to take for me to keep my mouth shut at work about this one. I am thinking lunch at Whataburger.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hunter11 said:


> Roger, we need to talk about what it is going to take for me to keep my mouth shut at work about this one. I am thinking lunch at Whataburger.....


LOL


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

First one was walking up in the Great Pyrenees that lived with the sheep in the dark, and him thinking I was after his sheep...didn't see much that morning.

Second getting to the top of the ladder (again in the dark) of a 14 foot tripod to find it occupied by what at the time looked to be about a 70 pound ****. For future reference if you try to push a **** off a 14 foot stand with a monopod, you need to get it right on the first try, cause once your intentions become clear to the ****, things get rough...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> Getting up at 4am to "take care of business" and have very sleepy roger try to slip at $5 in my underwear.





Haute Pursuit said:


> Laying in the bunk at 4am and hearing these two saying "I'm the doe, No You're the buck"! ... LOL





Hunter11 said:


> Roger, we need to talk about what it is going to take for me to keep my mouth shut at work about this one. I am thinking lunch at Whataburger.....


LOL - but you should see him do a table dance - it's "special" :bounce::bounce:


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

first sunday of duck season hearing a buddies gun sound like it went off twice, once like a 22 and then like TNT.

MUSHROOM.

come to find out he had dropped it and not checked the barrel. We found fragments of the barrel in his open dry box at his feet later that day


----------

